# Mintex or Ferodo???



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

I have an 02 Jetta, and notice the back brakes are wearing out at only 32K miles (big shock). Anyway, I am gonna replace the pads. I drive ~80 miles daily, commuting mostly, if this helps one pick a choice below any better. I want longevity most of all, and also don't want a heckuva lot of brake dust either.
I would appreciate choices and explanations as well. 
Thanks!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Griffy (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

If you want minimal dust, longevity, and hi performance for a street pad, you can't beat the Redboxes. 
--Griff


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (Griffy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want minimal dust, longevity, and hi performance for a street pad, you can't beat the Redboxes. 
--Griff[HR][/HR]​Redbox will give you less dust than the Ferodo's, but also far less performance. Redbox offer the same performance as OEM pads (which really aren't that bad for commuting), but will generate much less dust.


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Redbox offer the same performance as OEM pads (which really aren't that bad for commuting), but will generate much less dust.[HR][/HR]​I find the standard brakes very strong compared to anything else I have driven (Protege, Cavalier, Bonneville). They are fine for me. My main thing is longevity, with cleanliness coming in second. Also, the Reboxes are $10 cheaper. That's not a big deal, but every little bit helps.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks guys, for your help.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I find the standard brakes very strong compared to anything else I have driven (Protege, Cavalier, Bonneville).[HR][/HR]​Yup -- VW/Audi seem to design brakes with a LOT of pad to rotor contact surface area. Combine this with good cold Cf and reasonable boost, and most folks will exclaim "holy schniekies ... these brakes work great!


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Combine this with good cold Cf and reasonable boost, and most folks will exclaim "holy schniekies ... these brakes work great![HR][/HR]​I was almost in an accident the other week. I was going about 30mph in trafffic, and turned to check my right mirror for a lane change. When I looked back to the front, I see this Saab hatchback stopped dead in front of me. I FLOORED the brakes as hard as I could, and got stopped about 1' from her rear bumper. Had I been driving anything else with weaker brakes, I would probably be involved in a lawsuit for an at-fault accident right now. Go VW!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

I could care less about brake dust, I want pads that perform better than stock in all heat ranges. I'll take the Ferodos any day of the week.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (Crash6)*

ferodo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i washed my wheels 3 times a week with them but stopping power was awesome


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (tenacious jett)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i washed my wheels 3 times a week with them but stopping power was awesome[HR][/HR]​Did the same thing. I spend more damn time in self-serve carwashes with those pads but I loved them. Now -- I just switched to Porterfield R4S - every bit as good as Ferodo, with perhaps slightly better modulation. They supposedly dust less than OEM too ...


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

I have green stuff being put on my jetta. I know alot of people said there harsh on rotors, but they seem to work well, and have good bite, works for me. 
edit, said this before, 
Greenstuffs suck, and ate two sets of rotors, now I have rebox, and am very satisfied. 


_Modified by Jettavr666 at 12:20 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## 19 GTi VR6 98 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (Jettavr666)*

so...
mintex = less dust, OEM perforamce
ferodo = more dust, higher performace
what about EBC greenstuff?


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]iNow -- I just switched to Porterfield R4S - every bit as good as Ferodo, with perhaps slightly better modulation. They supposedly dust less than OEM too ...[HR][/HR]​How are these brakes, compared to the 2 listed above, as far as quality and dust?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

I like the Porterfields, the Ferodos in that order. I didn't like Mintex Red Box. The Ferodos were awesome -- good Cold Cf, great Hot Cf, pretty decent modulation, and I never experienced any pad fade on the street. The Porterfield R4-S are just a bit better than the Ferodos in all regards. I really like these pads. I have no first hand experience with the R4-S dust wise ... running crappy/dirty steel wheels and snows until sometime in April, so I cannot really tell how dusty these pads are.
Just my opinion, based on experience with these pads on the street.


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

How long do the Ferodo pads usually last?
As compared to the Mintex Redboxes?
Thanks!


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (Mencius01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How long do the Ferodo pads usually last?
As compared to the Mintex Redboxes?[HR][/HR]​That was my concern as well. My brakes are starting to get 'old feeling' to me now at 33K miles. I think my rear pads are gone though, which I will have checked at my 35K. If so, VW will be paying for the pads/rotors to be replaced because of their cheap materials. Then I will get Mintex or Poterfield pads.
The stock pads (on my car, anyway) don't really produce that much wheel dust. My wheels are hardly dirty, compared to some Jettas I see. I wonder if there was a change to the 02 pads to cause this?








So anyway, it's between the 2 I originally 'polled', as well as the Poterfields now.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That was my concern as well. My brakes are starting to get 'old feeling' to me now at 33K miles. I think my rear pads are gone though, which I will have checked at my 35K.[HR][/HR]​Why wait 2k miles? Pull a wheel off and check.


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why wait 2k miles? Pull a wheel off and check.[HR][/HR]​Perhaps I should have phrased that better... I know they will be done by 35K, because I had the wheels changed at 30K and they said 'about 5K more' by looking at them. All VW rear brakes last only about 35K, because of the cheap pad materials. I will change the pads myself, but if the rotors need replacing VW can pay for them.
I am going to order my pads soon, so any last words to help me decide would be really appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: I think I will be choosing Porterfield thus far, but I wanna know what their 'life' is like before choosing, as compared to the Mintex...


[Modified by CoolWhiteJetta1.8T, 2:30 PM 3-10-2003]


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

[snip]All VW rear brakes last only about 35K, because of the cheap pad materials.[snip]
Not true. This only seems to be the case with newer A4's.
--Kevin


----------



## metalface (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (bluevr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR][snip]All VW rear brakes last only about 35K, because of the cheap pad materials.[snip]
Not true. This only seems to be the case with newer A4's.
--Kevin
[HR][/HR]​Thats cause they're so porky. Haha. But really I had Mintex redboxes on my Rabbit. Who says they aren't dusty. Holy crap, me wheels would be black in a week. Not that I ever washed them but still. I switched to Porterfield R4S. Wow. they rocked. Most important thing with the Carbon brakes is that you bed them properly, or they will suck. I have no idea how many miles i have on mine as my odometer never worked. I can say they last a lot longer than something like metalmasters. Next up, I'm gonna get carbotechs. I drove my feiends rally car, which didn't have the street compound. (the next one up i think) And WOW, the cold bite on those blew my mind. ususally race pads suck when they're cold. (like the ones the P.O. put on my scirocco... scary) But the carbotech- in the lowly race compound grabbed better cold than any street pad i've ever used. rock!
-Jared


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (bluevr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR][snip]All VW rear brakes last only about 35K, because of the cheap pad materials.[snip]
Not true. This only seems to be the case with newer A4's.[HR][/HR]​I should have said most A4s' rear brakes wear prematurely, around 35K. I will more than likely do something about this at my 35K service. If they say the rotors are ok, then I will get my own pads and have them changed. 
So it's either Porterfield or Mintex dustbox (







). How are Porterfields on the street?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How are Porterfields on the street?[HR][/HR]​I've used Stock, Mintex Redbox, Ferodo (older fast road compound), and now the Porterfield R4S.
The R4S are my favorite of the bunch. A great agressive street pad.


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

I apologize if this has already been covered, but how dusty are the Porterfields (I think I read the Ferodos are rather dusty?)?

Thanks!


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (Mencius01)*

Ferodo's = DUSTY ... but great pad.
R4-S is "supposedly" less dusty than OE pads ... we'll see after mud season in New England.


----------



## metalface (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ferodo's = DUSTY ... but great pad.
R4-S is "supposedly" less dusty than OE pads ... we'll see after mud season in New England.[HR][/HR]​
I vote porterfield R4-S. I like em. They're not too dusty. it's been so long since I had stock pads I can't really say. They are expensive, but from others I know, last pretty damn long with agressive use, and don't eat rotors (like metalmasters http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


----------



## bschmidt25 (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

I've been really happy with my Ferodo Racing pads. Not too much dust, no noise, and they've saved my a$$ a few times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (bschmidt25)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've been really happy with my Ferodo Racing pads. Not too much dust, no noise, and they've saved my a$$ a few times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Which compound? Race pads are usually pretty crummy on the street, and are generally very dusty, noisy and hard on rotors. They never get to their proper operating temperature.


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've used Stock, Mintex Redbox, Ferodo (older fast road compound), and now the Porterfield R4S.
The R4S are my favorite of the bunch. A great agressive street pad.[HR][/HR]​How do the prices of the R4S compare to the Redbox ones?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

For reference, Porterfield R4-S for the MKIII and B4 VR6 (Ate calipers, 11.3" rotors) costs $119 for the front pads.


----------



## shsh811 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (19 GTi VR6 98)*

Could anyone tell me where can I get the front Ferodo DS 2000 or DS 2500 pads for a 97 GTI VR6? Thanks


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (shsh811)*

http://www.parts4vws.com ... backordered










[Modified by f1forkvr6, 10:32 AM 3-20-2003]


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (shsh811)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could anyone tell me where can I get the front Ferodo DS 2000 or DS 2500 pads for a 97 GTI VR6? Thanks[HR][/HR]​
http://raceshopper.com/
Good prices too.


----------



## cali BORA racer (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

mintex is axis..........axis pads work really well but wear out fast


----------



## #1BORA (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (cali BORA racer)*

ok, my minteks squeel like a female puppy dog so what is the quietest of the bunch, i am tired of pulling up next to an 85 grand marque that doesn't squeel, and my 02 jetta squeeks and squeels and grinds a little when they are cold, oh yeah i have tried everything to stop the squeel trust me on that one, only thing i haven't tried is diff. pads. I hate the mintek, can someone help me out, i don't want alot of brake dust, but would sacrifice for them to stop squeeling. I am hearing good things about poterfield. Thanks..


----------



## soot (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (#1BORA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]oh yeah i have tried everything to stop the squeel trust me on that one, only thing i haven't tried is diff. pads.[HR][/HR]​did you get your rotors turned? thought i'd ask since most people don't
after putting in new pads.
about the porterfields, adg44 used to rave about them a year ago dont know if he's changed his setup since though.


----------



## #1BORA (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (soot)*

oh yeah, definitely..........


----------



## joeblow (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (#1BORA)*

OK I have the Ferodos DS-2000 and love them they grip really well. Maybe a little dusty. Also they have lasted a good amount of time, I have sloted rotors which put more stress on the pads and the pads are stiff in good shape after maybe 15-20k miles.


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (soot)*

quote:[HR][/HR]about the porterfields, adg44 used to rave about them a year ago dont know if he's changed his setup since though.[HR][/HR]​He got a WE to replace his GTI VR6, maybe that was it...


----------



## CoolWhiteJetta1.8T (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

I am getting new pads this weekend. So Porterfield or Ferodo then... prolly Ferodo... if mine are worn enough when checked Thursday by the dealer. 
Thanks for the help, guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (CoolWhiteJetta1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... prolly Ferodo... [HR][/HR]​Great pads, but plan on getting a case of PS21 wheel cleaner ... IMHO, a weekly washing of the wheels was worth it for the performance they offered!


----------



## amarinus (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (metalface)*

"grabbing" is actually something I'm not real fond of in my Passat. The brakes in my MR2 are much easier to control than the Passat's - at low pedal pressures, they have a linear effect with pedal pressure, as opposed to the on/off feel with the Passat: I can nudge them or mash them, and the car responds without any weird blips in pedal effort-to-deceleration rate


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (amarinus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"grabbing" is actually something I'm not real fond of in my Passat.[HR][/HR]​The Ferodo's were a bit "grabbier" than the Porterfields, but both are quite linear with pretty much any pedal pressure. Quite unlike oe pads.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

Can anyone point me to a place that sells Porterfields? Thanks!


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (Super1.8T)*

http://www.porterfield-brakes.com
http://www.srsvw.com


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>If you want minimal dust, longevity, and hi performance for a street pad, you can't beat the Redboxes. 
--Griff<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Redbox will give you less dust than the Ferodo's, but also far less performance. Redbox offer the same performance as OEM pads (which really aren't that bad for commuting), but will generate much less dust.

Are you talking about ferodo street pads or the ds2500's? 
Im lookin to buy ferodo pads but the combo sets that parts4vw.com sells is the regular ferodo pads. The ds2500 are more. In all the comparisons Ive read about ferodo its been about the 2000 or the 2500 but not the street pads. Do the street pads perform like the oem or are they better? I want something better so Im thinkin Im going to go w/ the 2500....


_Modified by TrierBora at 1:35 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_
Are you talking about ferodo street pads or the ds2500's? 
Im lookin to buy ferodo pads but the combo sets that parts4vw.com sells is the regular ferodo pads. The ds2500 are more. In all the comparisons Ive read about ferodo its been about the 2000 or the 2500 but not the street pads. Do the street pads perform like the oem or are they better? I want something better so Im thinkin Im going to go w/ the 2500....

_Modified by TrierBora at 1:35 PM 12-9-2003_

I was using the "Fast Road" compound ... not any of the DS series compounds. They did perform better than OEM -- better fade resistance, much better pedal feel/modulation, but were just as dusty, if not more dusty than the OEM pads. In comparison, I was not impressed with the Mintex "Red Box" compound at all.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (f1forkvr6)*

So if I couple the ferodo's w/ some good slotted rotors like brembo's I should feel a significant increase in braking? Or should I not waste my time and just get the ds2500's? 
Should I get ferodo's for the rear as well? Or will the stockers do fine for now? 
Sorry for the butt load of q's... Ive never upgraded my brakes before...so its kinda a new process.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (TrierBora)*

keep the stock pads in the rear. I've got ds2500 pads up front, mintex red box in the rear, and stock disks all around. compared to stock the bite is alittle less than OE pads when cold, nothing remotely near dangerous though. just need to push them a tad harder to stop. 
brake dust, i'd say alittle more than stock if not the same, my stocks dusted like crazy. They do squeel though, not insane, but they do squeel so be forewarned.esp from speeds from 15mph to stopped. once you get those puppys hot though they grab like crazy. 
once you have them bedded in, w/ the brakes cold go about 110+ mph and put the brakes to the floor, (lol dont jump on the brakes but apply them fairly quickly and firmly till they are to the floor) you will feel the brakes brake decent, like stock prob, until you hit about 40mph and they start heating up and then they will really grab, if you keep beating on them they grab better and better. where the OE pads you would need to hit the brakes harder and harder for the same stopping power, these pads you have to hit the brakes less and less hard as they heat up for the same stopping power. 
they seem to be holding up great. i burned through the stock front pads in 17k miles, took a look at the rears and they were close to the min thickness. now w/ 22k miles on the car the ferodo pads look pretty much like new. I will definitly buy them again, i just got used to the squeeling, people say my car sounds like a bus. well it sure as **** dosent stop like one. 
PS. i used squeel stop, helped in the beggining still alittle squeek here and there though, but once you get the rotors glowing, it burned off and they squeel again. PPS. If anyone knows a good HIGH HEAT squeek stop formula please either post up or IM me thanks.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (Banditt007)*

Sounds pretty cool. Thats what Ive heard from others, that they just stop like crazy once they are heated and you cant get them to fade. Im wondering how the Ferodo streets compare? 
Why do people compare the mintex red box against the ferodo ds series? I would think to properly compare, it would have to be reds against ferodo streets, and c-tech (mintex blue) against the ds2500's.... since the prices are almost equivalent.


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (TrierBora)*

How long do Ferodo streets last? I'm in the same situation, its either Mintex or Ferodo, and I'm leaning toward Mintex.


----------



## sicks (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (95' GLX VR6)*

i have ferodo ds2000s on 10.1s in my mk2.. and have never experienced brake fade... they grip very nicely... and i can lock up my azenis w/o a problem, if i really want to... even after an aggressive (i mean aggressive) 20 min canyon run... still no fade and grip as well as before.. only drawback is they squeal here n there


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (sicks)*

How bad do they squeal? Is it really loud? I heard the hawks were the ones that had the noise....


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (TrierBora)*

the Hawks R the really loud ones. my Ferodo 2500s were on for 11k ish with 3 full track days and they're still in REALLY good condition. i recently put Stasis's brake kit on my TT so i'm going to put the pads and rotors on my brothers 24v GTI. they've barely worn. they heat up quick, they make no noise, they don't fade......unless the driver is stupid with them (i was once).


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (M this 1!)*

What do you mean by if the driver is stupid w/ them? You mean like riding the brakes all the time?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (TrierBora)*

no, just miss using them at the track and getting them hotter than their design parameter


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Mintex or Ferodo??? (M this 1!)*

Oh ok. Just ordered the ferodo ds2500's for my car and ecs slotted rotors...can't wait to see how she stops...


----------

